# Elon's New Song



## MalloryB. (Feb 2, 2020)

Thoughts on Elon's new song "Don't Doubt ur Vibe"?
Personally I think its kinda fun. Would be a lot of fun to play in a Tesla (with the windows down of course) :tonguewink::tearsofjoy:


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Better than anything I would do.


----------



## MalloryB. (Feb 2, 2020)

Someone please play it in your Tesla and post it to YouTube.😂😂😂


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

So, he wrote the lyric which is uplifting and positive plus he performed the vocals which are auto tuned and difficult to identify (or understand) but that’s normal for the genre. The music isn’t his but, for non-fans of EDM, that might be a positive.

It’s got.. a beat and, um, you can dance(?) to it so I give it a 60. (probably dating myself enough, there, for those who get the reference to know I’m, at best, EDM generation adjacent)

I’m happy that he has outlets for his creative itches aside from memes which seem to piss off closed minded financial types. Can’t say I’ll listen to it much and I certainly wouldn’t have heard it if it wasn’t Elon so...


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

MalloryB. said:


> Thoughts on Elon's new song "Don't Doubt ur Vibe"?
> Personally I think its kinda fun. Would be a lot of fun to play in a Tesla (with the windows down of course) :tonguewink::tearsofjoy:


What on earth happens at 4mins in the video? a total change of mood?


----------



## MalloryB. (Feb 2, 2020)

I will not doubt my vibe ever again. 😆


----------

